# CruzerLite XDA Developers Edition



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

The A2 Cruzerlite case has been one of my favorite cases for the Galaxy S3. I like the simplicity of the case and the cost minimal. Usually Cruzerlite is running some sort of special deal that gives ample opportunity buy a sweet looking case for your devices. So I was excited to see the XDA Developers Edition. XDA is the go to place for all your device technical needs. Anytime I need to find out how to do something, find a hack or general help needs I go to XDA.

These style cases Cruzerlite provides is a case that I always end up going back to. I have had the opportunity to install some GREAT cases for the GS3, but the A2 tends to always find its way back on the GS3. I usually get lots of compliments when they see a Cruzerlite case on my devices. They simply look great. The designs have character. As far as functionality goes buttons are easy to press, ports are all accessible and pocketable.

The XDA Edition take the A2 case to the next level. You get all the same protection and functionality as past A2 designs but now you get a great looking XDA Developer design. Something I noticed with some of the other color options is that unfortunately can get a dirty look after time. But with the black design there will not be a dirty looking markings left behind. The case will look great all the time.

YouTube


----------

